# Types of sandpaper (sheets)



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your paper of choice for hand sanding the following-


Paint removal of previously painted wood.
Bare wood.
Wood or MDF primed with KILZ or equivalent oil primer.
Advance or Pro Classic between coats.
Oil enamel between coats.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the 3M line of Sandblaster abrasives.

1. Green 60-120 grit for fast removal. Very durable, cuts fast.
2. Purple 100-220 grit to clean up any scratches left from the green.
3. Purple 150-220 to clean up and nibs or drools.
4. Purple & Gold to knock down any stipple or brush marks.
5. Purple.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Start with 100, then see how it sands, then finish with 120.

2. Start with 180, then either move up to 150, our down to 200 depending on what I'm doing with the wood.

3. Scuff it down with 120, maybe move up yo 150 depending on what I'm trying to do.

4/5. Coverstain(or X-pert) as a condition coat if Going from oil to latex. Or lifemaster if just using latex

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> 1. Start with 100, then see how it sands, then finish with 120.
> 
> 2. Start with 180, then either move up to 150, our down to 200 depending on what I'm doing with the wood.
> 
> ...


What type of paper?

http://www.woodzone.com/Merchant2/articles/sandpaper/index.htm

Different abrasives affect different materials/paints in different ways.
The Sandblaster green will actually discolor the bare wood which is fine because I plan on sanding it again anyhow. Not so cool between coats though!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Monstertruck said:


> What type of paper?
> 
> http://www.woodzone.com/Merchant2/articles/sandpaper/index.htm
> 
> ...


I like the blue stuff (I think it's silica paper) for fine sanding such as mdf, and wood, drywall normal brown paper

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

95% of our handsanding is done with various grits of these rolls. 
http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/sanders/abrasives/hand-sanding/


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Sandblaster green for latex.

Aluminum oxide for most other.

Silicon carbide for wet sanding.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> 95% of our handsanding is done with various grits of these rolls.
> http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/sanders/abrasives/hand-sanding/


This was the hot topic on site yesterday.
Carpenters and painters seemed to have differing levels of knowledge/experience with abrasives.
Thought I'd throw it out there for this group to chime in on.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> 95% of our handsanding is done with various grits of these rolls.
> http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/sanders/abrasives/hand-sanding/


Nice!:thumbup:
Wish I could find that around here to try out.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> 95% of our handsanding is done with various grits of these rolls.
> http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/sanders/abrasives/hand-sanding/


Last week my local festool dealer gave me a big bag filled with an assortment of grits to try.

Peace out 3M :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> 95% of our handsanding is done with various grits of these rolls.
> http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/sanders/abrasives/hand-sanding/


SL,

I want to dial in my festool abrasives, but I get option over load! I found this festool link to be informative but have to do a lot of comparisons.http://www.cpofestool.com/abrasives-guide/abrasives-guide,default,pg.htmlI never thought sand paper would be so difficult to choose.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> SL,
> 
> I want to dial in my festool abrasives, but I get option over load! I found this festool link to be informative but have to do a lot of comparisons.http://www.cpofestool.com/abrasives-guide/abrasives-guide,default,pg.htmlI never thought sand paper would be so difficult to choose.


 Holy Crapoly!
That table is da Bomb.:notworthy:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Monstertruck said:


> Nice!:thumbup:
> Wish I could find that around here to try out.


Woodcraft carries them if you have one around. Your local festool dealer can order for you, or you can get them online. 

They are a lot cheaper than buying sponges at your paint supplier. 

We use 120 and 240.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Once you start using this paper...


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Once you start using this paper...


I can see it all unfolding before my very eyes.....

Once I'm infected with Festoolitis it will run rampant throughout my workshop.

I've been an equipment junkie in every sport I've played, I don't know why I thought it would be any different in my professional life....


----------

